# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  'Break It Yourself' doesn't need any fixing - University of Virginia The Cavalier Daily

## Dream Guide Team

*'Break It Yourself' doesn't need any fixing**University of Virginia The Cavalier Daily*Unlike his higher energy albums, such as The Mysterious Production of Eggs (2005) or Armchair Apocrypha (2007), Break it Yourself evokes the feeling of some great *lucid dream*. And that, for a Bird fan, or anyone else for that matter, makes his newest *...***

----------

